# Hello from Kansas City



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been peeking over the fence and thought I'd finally go ahead say hello  Been doing a lot of research lately and there are some terrific prop ideas here 

I have a garage haunt and a graveyard in the front yard. Just got back from Transworld and I'm very excited about possibly going 3D in half of my walk-through using ChromaDepth 3D glasses _(if I can find them cheap enough)._

Anyways, I hope it's okay to drop in time to time. Those that popped into HalloweenForum during the blackout were so friendly. I was excited to learn that there are two forums which now has expanded my possible prop ideas by two... awesome!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the other forum, Terra!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Terra!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum Terra. I remember your kind words when some of the people from Halloween forum, weren't too welcoming, I've been a member of both for a while though. We appreciate your hospitality and welcome you here with open arms.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Terra, I think you'll like it here.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!i know youll love it here


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi T!

My girlfriend and I met you at the show, I'm sure you'll figure out who I am!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hi welcome aboard


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi, Terra! Good to see you over here.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Terra, great to see you here! There are lots of great people here, and tons of great ideas... have fun going through the archives. Just remember to eat, or you will pass out after a day or two (learned by experience, LOL... kidding!)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Terra, and welcome! You'll like it here and I hope you post some of your stuff for all to see. Anyone who hasn't seen your graveyard and the tombstone tutorials is in for a treat! Looking forward to your contributions!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the group - we're so glad to have you here!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Terra


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya & Welcome to my favorite Tombstone Queen!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww, this was so cool. Logged on to see a bunch of nice and welcoming comments. Made my day!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Tombstone Queen?? Pics???


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Terra. Glad you found this place as well. 

If you find any place for chromodepth glasses cheap, let me know. Believe most places were a buck a piece when I looked around last. After looking at you Transworld photos, I think they would be fun to tinker around with.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like I can't post pictures until I get my post count up to 10 but I'll keep chattering away and then throw a few up here. 

Hey Bourno, That's exactly where I'm at right now as well. All I can find is ChromaDepth glasses for a buck a piece too! To make it easy on myself I want to just give them away as treats to the ToTs but not at that price! I got a possible contact but they haven't responded to me yet. Darn, could be a dead end.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

KC? My grandparents are from KC. My grandma now lives in Independence. Nice to meet you.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Terra.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

You are so wonderful and welcoming 

Well, I've tried to upload pictures into my album here but it keeps giving me a _'fail'_ error message. Anyone know what's going on?

Anyways..... here's some pictures I have at another forum. I just finished this, a peeper tombstone:









The graveyard last year:









My take on the Beloved tombstone:









Close-up of the outdoor flicker candles:


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome and I love the tombstones!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Terra and I like your tombstone pictures as well, nicely done!


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey, Terra--I live in the Kansas City Metro area--(KS side) I'm interested in seeing your haunt because it seems like nobody in my area does anything for any holidays...aside from blow-up Tiggers popping out of pumpkins, we're the only house on our street that really decorates for Halloween...and we had a record high of 6 trick-or-treaters 2 years ago...last year we just gave up on our neighborhood and transplanted our haunt to my friend's house in Independence, MO...sad.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Awesome looking props. You truely are a queen. Do you have a how-to on the candles? I'd like to try some. Good to have you here.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome home Terra.  LOVE your flicker candles and tombstones!!!! Hope you like it here! It's a great place full of friendly ghouls and boils!!! Your props are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

LRB SCarecrow, I'm very close to you. You only had 6 ToTs?! It took me a while to build up my numbers and after a few years I'm now at about 250 ToTs.

Scareme: Here's my tutorial for those candles: http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=522

Sorry it took me so long to respond.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------

